# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  REPORTES DE MENSAJES SPAM

## Coloclom

Estamos muy agradecidos de que todos nos esteis reportando los mensajes spam, pero lo cierto es que tantos usuarios reportando, hacen que nuestros móviles piten continuamente, y que el privado se sature a mensajes.



Debido a los problemas que estamos sufriendo, todos los moderadores estamos dedicando mucho más tiempo aún al foro, para intentar limpiar en la medida de lo posible todos estos molestos mensajes.


Puesto que ahora tenemos moderadores conectados constantemente, agradeceríamos que dejarais de reportar los mensajes spam temporalmente, pues resulta un poco agobiante de por sí tener que limpiar todos los mensajes, banear las IPs manualmente,... y si encima tenemos que gestionar los mensajes de reporte... es un poco agobiante, espero que lo entendáis.


En cualquier caso es muy de agradecer que tantos usuarios estén tan atentos y participativos.


Gracias a todos

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Imagino  que es un gran trabajo.. dame tu numero de movil y te llamo cada vez que veo un spam :001 302:

----------


## Coloclom

Ceromil cerocientos cero.  :Wink1:

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Desde el equipo de MagiaPotagia, pedimos disculpas por la cantidad de spam que está habiendo. Estamos teniendo algunos problemas con la seguridad del foro, pero intentaremos arreglarlo lo antes posible.

Pedimos un poco de paciencia, así como daros las gracias por la misma.

Un saludo.

----------


## DaarkBro

¿Alguien se ha dado cuenta de LA CANTIDAD DE SPAM que está distribuyendo un usuario del foro?

No tienen ningún aporte hacia lo que se dedica el foro, mas tiene UNA CANTIDAD ENORME DE MENSAJES CON SPAM.

¿Alguien la ha notado?

¿No está prohibido eso?

Saludos.

----------


## elmoronta

No es solo uno. Estos usuarios no es gente, estan programados para saltar los filtros y poner el Spam.
De echo, este tema se ha tratado hace nada, y redujeron un poco la cantidad de spam.
Los administradores hacen lo que pueden e intentan eliminarlo los mas pronto posible.
Un saludo!

----------


## DaarkBro

Ah ok.

Sí, acabo de ver el hilo justo después de crear el tema.

Lo cree porque me parecía que nadie había tomado cartas sobre el asunto.

Pido disculpa a moderación por la creación del hilo.

Saludos.

----------


## Ravenous

Pues sí. Tomamos cartas en el asunto cada vez que surge uno. 

Y que sepáis que Hermes Trimegisto ha cambiado mi vida. Con el Advenimiento tan cerca, el maestro me ha guiado a través de los complejos y ocultos laberintos mágicos de Aberon, y me ha mostrado las enseñanzas de los más antiguos aquelarres, para purificar mi alma y asegurarme un puesto el el Nuevo Mundo, donde las casas serán de chocolate y las fulanas de suave crema pastelera.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Ravenous.. Seras mi maestro y guía espiritual por favor :Confused:

----------


## Ravenous

Antes debes liberarte de todas tus posesiones espirituales, purificarte tres veces en ácido clorhídrico bendito por un monje, hacer un ingreso en mi cuenta y traerme siete mozas de buen ver dispuestas a entregarme sus favores. Después ya hablamos.

PD: perdona que respondiera al mp, lo leí y como iba con prisa se me fué la cabeza. De todas formas, nada de lo que quiera preguntarle a Coloclom puede ponerse en este foro. Ya sabes, por los niños y eso.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Dicen que el camino al paraíso se encuentra del otro lado del infierno.. solo los valientes cruzan el mismo y no caen durante el camino.. 

Estoy dispuesto a seguir tus pasos.. Y entendí todos los pasos a seguir.. lo único que se me complica es que tengo un clavo en la pierna izquierda.. eso cuenta como posesión? me lo tengo que sacar?..

PD: No hay problema..

----------


## Coloclom

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ?

:O

----------


## Ravenous

Depende. ¿Es de titanio? El titanio está a buen precio ahora mismo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

MMMM No lo creo.. mi capital solo dio para clavo de madera.. alambre y algunas chinche para reforzar..

----------

